

On "Custom XML" (Microsoft patent lawsuit) - tlrobinson
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/12/22/On-Custom-XML#p-1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://searchyc.com/microsoft+word?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1010543>

